# And were off.



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 29, 2015)

First journal. First organized grow. First time building a room. I'm starting it off with 10 Waikiki Queen seeds (Feminized). 10 out of 10 germinated. This pic is at 2 weeks since they first popped up out of the soil. Gonna transplant this weekend and hang a 600w halide over them. 

View attachment IMG_0560 resized.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 29, 2015)

Congrats... On the 10 for 10,, You are on your way.. All the best ...


----------



## next (Dec 29, 2015)

green mojo to you, so far so good!

:bongin:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow, welcome again, and nice start...woohoo  I wouldn't be in a real hurry to transplant until you know they are full of nice roots. Looking good now.. let's do this!!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Wow, welcome again, and nice start...woohoo I wouldn't be in a real hurry to transplant until you know they are full of nice roots. Looking good now.. let's do this!!


:yeahthat:

they need more time where they're at.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Dec 29, 2015)

Waiting works for me. Ill keep checking the holes in the bottom of the pots for root growth. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Jan 3, 2016)

The bottom set of leaves turned crispy on 2 of my 10 plants. Could it be from being too far away from the light? I don't know if it was the same 2 plants but I moved 2 under a second light with 2 bigger clones that I just received so that light was slightly higher. Its was only for about 2 days though and I had to move them back today when I transplanted the plushberry kush clones. 

View attachment IMG_0578 resized.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't worry about the bottom leaves, they get beat up a lot. You can remove them if it drives you crazy. Can we get a pic of the whole plant please?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2016)

When you have plants that are not the same size, raise the smaller plants up with boxes or something to maintain an even canopy.  Also it is a very good idea to sequester new clones you get to make sure that they do not have any disease or pest that you can introduce into your garden.  I am hoping for your sake that the spots on the upper leaves are not an indication of spider mites...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2016)

Sure looks like SM to me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 4, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Sure looks like SM to me.




:yeahthat:

that's what i see as well


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Jan 5, 2016)

This is my little temporary setup. I got a 600 over them now. Its a dimmable ballast. I have it at 50% at the moment. How long should I wait to turn it up? I have never used one. I hope I don't have SM. Ill look at them more closely tomorrow. 

View attachment IMG_0585 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0586 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0587 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0588 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Jan 5, 2016)

Fog said:


> Congratulations on a fresh start!
> 
> I also vote to leave them in their current containers a while yet.
> 
> ...



I made the mistake of using hard plastic pots. I'm definitely going to use 16 oz. cups next time.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Jan 5, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> When you have plants that are not the same size, raise the smaller plants up with boxes or something to maintain an even canopy.  Also it is a very good idea to sequester new clones you get to make sure that they do not have any disease or pest that you can introduce into your garden.  I am hoping for your sake that the spots on the upper leaves are not an indication of spider mites...



Thanks for the info. I should of put those clones in quarantine. The grow i got them from wasn't the cleanest. Pretty sure it was the dirtiest. I was excited about free plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you have an eye loupe X60 is what you need to see if you have any critters. Look on the underside of the leaves for frass, bug ****, little black dots. 

In fact, please take that lower leaf off and look at it close up. It won't hurt to remove it. I think your babies look very nice.
Did you already spray anything on them?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2016)

That is Spider Mite damage I see. Im almost positive. I seen alot of those little basterds this year on my Morning Glories.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2016)

If you have brought in spider mites, those "free" plants will cost you far more than you can even imagine.  We call mites the borg for a reason.  I am not sure you realize how difficult it can be to get rid of them.  Spider mites can invade even the cleanest grow.  I often get mites because of where I live.  You can eat off the floor of my grow spaces, but it is incredibly easy for me to bring in mites from outdoors as I live in an areas with tons of trees, bushes, and foliage.  In the winter they are searching for a warm dry place to live.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2016)

I hate those little basterds. Only had them in one MJ grow,,,and that was an outdoor grow,,but they kicked my Morning Glories *** this year. They are hard as hell to get rid of.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Jan 5, 2016)

I haven't sprayed them with anyting yet. Ill have to check the garden shop and see what they have for them. I did a little research on the little bastards. It said spray Day 1 and 2. Then every 3 for over a week. Sound right?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2016)

Look into Sierra natural science.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2016)

I dont mind using poison to kill mites on my flowers and trees,,,but I would never use poison on my weed. If it were in vegg I would wash the little basterds off with water and alcohol if possible...but other then that they would get trashed and my room cleaned down with alcohol and bleech.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

Azamax is a little expensive but boy ooh boy does it work... SNS209/SNS217 combo is pretty gnarly too, takes a little longer since the 209 is a systemic product, it doesnt work like azamax or SNS217, its not on contact, but more of a deterrent, it allows the plant to take in some other basic oils from a handful of other plants that tastes nasty to just about all insects that eat the plant, once they get a taste they are all like eew nasty and they tend to go away, but if you have a big problem and its out of control and you dont want to sacrifice your whole grow, bust out the big guns and get some Azamax, its worked for me for everything from fungus gnats to spider mites to thripes and even some beneficial insects such as predatory soil mites and springtails... its kind of a one hit TKO... i agree that some of the pics look like mite damage but i dont see any webbing so they havnt really gotten a foot hold if you do have mites...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anybody bothered reading the warnings and such on this stuff. I wouldnt put this on anything I gonna smoke or ingest. This is why I hate buying weed. Ppl using crap like this thats supposed to be safe.
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/product_labels/AzaMax.pdf
ENVIRONMENTAL HAZARDS
This pesticide is toxic to fish and aquatic invertebrates.
For Terrestrial Uses: Do not apply directly to water, or to areas where
surface water is present or to intertidal areas below the mean high
water mark. Do not contaminate water when cleaning equipment or
disposing of equipment washwater or rinsate.
USER SAFETY RECOMMENDATIONS
Users should wash hands before eating, drinking, chewing gum,
using tobacco or using the toilet.
Users should remove clothing/PPE immediately if pesticide gets
inside. Then wash thoroughly and put on clean clothing.
Users should remove PPE immediately after handling this product.
Wash the outside of gloves before removing. As soon as possible,
wash thoroughly and change into clean clothing.
PRECAUTIONARY STATEMENTS
HAZARDS TO HUMANS AND DOMESTIC ANIMALS
CAUTION - Harmful if absorbed through skin or if inhaled. Avoid
breathing vapor. Causes moderate eye irritation. Prolonged or
frequently repeated skin contact may cause allergic reactions in some
individuals. Avoid contact with skin, eyes, or clothing. Wash thoroughly
with soap and water after handling and before eating, drinking,
chewing gum, using tobacco or using the toilet. Remove and wash
contaminated clothing before reuse. Wear chemical resistant gloves.
Personal Protective Equipment (PPE)
Applicators and handlers must wear:
&#8226; Long-sleeved shirt
&#8226; Long pants
&#8226; Socks and shoes
&#8226; Chemical resistant gloves
:bolt:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

well i wouldnt use it while flowering or close to flowering, only in veg when you know you have a long time before you start flowering, but honestly if you gotta bring out the big guns you gotta do what yah gotta do... it works like a charm, other products do work and work well but not nearly as fast or absolute as Azamax... after a good treatment or 2, when the problem is cleared up iv given the plants a good 2 or 3 heavy washes over a few weeks to make sure all residuals are washed away. i had a heavily infested grow a few years ago when i started growing and i did smoke the final product with no bad effects, just gotta give them time and a few washes and youll be fine... honestly a little poison to cure an infestation is ok in my books, not all of us have a stock of seeds or segregated clones to replace a whole grow, but again i would never use it in flower, at that point id chalk up the loss and treat my vegging plants as well as do a good through cleaning in my flower tent... i mean heck fluoride isnt good for us but its in all city water... eeh limited and non-overboard use is ok imo


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 5, 2016)

Risidual systemic toxins from azamax avid flora mite is supposed to be about 6 to 8 weeks...I too wouldn't hesitate to blast them in veg or even the 1st week of a 10 week flower cycle


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think its spider mites. The spots are on the bottom sets of leaves and they are symmetrical. Its only happening to the Waikiki Queen. The Third pic is one of the plushberry clones and it doesn't have any spots. 

View attachment IMG_0590 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0591 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0592 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 19, 2016)

Got swamped between building the grow room and work. I had 12 plants stuck in a 4' X 5' closet and the poor ladies had a lot of stretching but I got them into the new room and they filled out alright. They needed some TLC but they are now into the bud cycle. I also transplanted them into bigger pots. I was expecting some transplant shock from what people told me but they didn't wilt at all. 

View attachment IMG_0692 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0771 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0772 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 19, 2016)

I had an issue with my light cooking the top of one of my plants. The duct slipped off the fan on the one warm day we had so far this winter and when I got home the room was almost 100 degrees F. I was lucky it was only one plant. 

View attachment IMG_0756 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 19, 2016)

I loaded my cloner with 12 of each. Waikiki queen and plush berry. It was my first time using a cloner and ill never go without again. This pic is of a few days ago. They need to be transplanted this weekend. 

View attachment IMG_0754 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0753 resized.jpg


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow! I'm impressed. First timer standard grow and 10 fem'ed seeds. That's a great way to start, especially to learn the basics and more.

If you have spider mites, it shouldn't be too much of a hassle to rid them when the plants are small and it's easy to spray every branch/leaf. There's a few products that kill both the bug and the egg. I'd probably spray the walls and floor while you're at it, you never know. I'd probably use a rubbing alcohol mixture combined with insecticidal soap while spraying walls and floor. You can help combat the possible insect damage by spraying with any sort of compost tea, kelp spray on a daily basis. I'm probably going to have to say that spraying with insecticidal soap every day would not be super healthy for the ladies. But giving them a nice little soaking of kelp/compost tea every day could only do them wonders while combating the insects. Even giving your plant silica can help against bugs. Also, I've heard that if your "brix" content gets high enough, sucking insects will not see your plant as "food".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

Spider mites are never easy to get rid of.  Never underestimate them.  Even when you are sure that you have wiped down every square inch of plants, equipment, walls, and floors, they can pop up again.  I always say hit them hard and fast with something effective.  And switch up your treatments.  Using ineffective products simply make them stronger and more resistant to miticides.  For instance, I have never seen pepper sprays, insecticidal soaps, or neem oil do anything to combat mites.  However, things like avid, forbid, floramite, azamax, SNS 217 (SNS 209 is a preventative, not a treatment after the fact) will generally actually work.  We do know that some of these are poison, so they are used only in veg or the very first of flowering.  As this is medicine, I generally feel better with a foliar spray as opposed to a systemic.  When plants are small, you can often dunk them (read all directions carefully), thereby assuring that every bit of leaf surface has been coated.

Good luck...there is a reason we call them "The Borg".


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 28, 2016)

I definitely do not have spider mites. 

I made some panels to divide the room. They are hung with eye hooks and latched on the bottom to hold them tight against the frame. I used foam strips for window drafts to seal between the frame and panels. They came out really nice. I got my clones transplanted as well. Everything is moving along smoothly. 

View attachment IMG_0780 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0783 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 28, 2016)

I use 2 gallons of super soil and top it off with about 2 more of regular soil. It worked well with the first 12. I put some endo / ecto bacteria on the roots when I transplanted. The clones showed no signs of transplant shock. 

View attachment IMG_0775 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0776 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0779 resized.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2016)

My goodness you have a lot of goodness going on. Your clones look nice..mojo


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Rose. 

I plan on putting 12 of the clones (the Waikiki queen) over into flower after a month and then the other 12 (the plushberry kush) will get another month of veg. before going into flower. Ill be cloning only 12 at a time from now on. And that will be my 12 plant monthly ish cycle with a max of 48 ladies.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2016)

mojo for the grow!!


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 1, 2016)

Some progress pics of my grow. 

View attachment IMG_0803.PNG


View attachment IMG_0804.PNG


View attachment IMG_0807.PNG


View attachment IMG_0806.PNG


View attachment IMG_0808.PNG


View attachment IMG_0819.PNG


View attachment IMG_0820.PNG


View attachment IMG_0816.PNG


View attachment IMG_0815.PNG


View attachment IMG_0810.PNG


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 1, 2016)

more 

View attachment IMG_0818.PNG


View attachment IMG_0803.PNG


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 1, 2016)

This is the inline filter box I made. I have another one ready to install. Since my rooms are going to be fairly full I didn't want the filters in the room. 

View attachment IMG_0788 resized.jpg


----------



## KSL (Apr 5, 2016)

Great job so far!


If you're the noobiest noobster I hate to think of what I was when I started.

After this you might have to change your name you know


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 5, 2016)

Looking quite good. The only thing I would do different (actually I would do everything different as I prefer hydro) but my only suggestion would be to double the lighting and create a quad with the lights so that they slightly overlap(light footprints) but completely cover the outside edges of the plants. This will significantly increase your yield on the next run, and it will make your buds more dense. 

How do you have your inline filter set up. I built an air handler where the air comes in above 2 filters that are connected together with a wye connector to the exhaust fan that is pulling out through the filters.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 7, 2016)

KSL said:


> Great job so far!
> 
> 
> If you're the noobiest noobster I hate to think of what I was when I started.
> ...



Thanks KSL. I have wanted to grow for years but the time wasn't right so instead I researched. I also had very good advice from a friend.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 7, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Looking quite good. The only thing I would do different (actually I would do everything different as I prefer hydro) but my only suggestion would be to double the lighting and create a quad with the lights so that they slightly overlap(light footprints) but completely cover the outside edges of the plants. This will significantly increase your yield on the next run, and it will make your buds more dense.
> 
> How do you have your inline filter set up. I built an air handler where the air comes in above 2 filters that are connected together with a wye connector to the exhaust fan that is pulling out through the filters.



Thanks. I do plan on doing some small closet grows in my basement to try out hydro and different grow techniques but not until I get this room dialed in. Once I have some money coming in I'm going to buy 2 more 1000w lights for the flower room and spread the plants out to 4 per light. Also these plants stayed in veg. for an extra month (3 instead of 2) because the room wasn't done in time so they are a bit bigger than what I wanted. 

For the inline filter I basically just mounted a filter inside of a plywood box that is sealed with silicone. The flange of the filter sticks through the hole on one side and I bought another flange and mounted it on a hole on the other end.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 10, 2016)

They get so big so fast. The first batch of plants that I planted I put super soil in the bottom of the pots then half of the regular soil. Then I mixed the top layer giving me a 50/50 mix of super soil and regular and then topped the pot of with regular soil. About a third of my plants showed signs of burning. Some severe and some not so sever. This next batch in the pictures I didn't mix the layers and there is no burning on any of the plants. Hopefully it stays that way. They are almost three weeks old so I imagine the roots should be down in the super soil layer already. 

View attachment IMG_0832.PNG


View attachment IMG_0833.PNG


View attachment IMG_0834.PNG


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 10, 2016)

First batch is looking good. 

View attachment IMG_0835.PNG


View attachment IMG_0836.PNG


View attachment IMG_0837.PNG


View attachment IMG_0838.PNG


View attachment IMG_0839.PNG


View attachment IMG_0840.PNG


View attachment IMG_0841.PNG


View attachment IMG_0842.PNG


View attachment IMG_0843.PNG


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

Thats greatttt!!! Goodluck dude. What are approx size of the pots ur using?


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (Apr 10, 2016)

The small pots are advertised as 5 gal but they really are only 4. The big ones Are 7gal. Cu. Ft. wise the 7 gal are almost dbl the size of the 5 gal.


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 2, 2016)

The biggest bud of the lot. 

View attachment IMG_0832 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0831 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 2, 2016)

I'm getting nervous about the harvest since it is the first one. This plushberry is looking close... I think. 

View attachment IMG_0833 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0834 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 2, 2016)

The forth cycle is getting potted tomorrow. Everything is running smoothly so far. 

View attachment IMG_0839 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0838 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0837 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0836 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 6, 2016)

I took these by holding the magnifying glass up to my phone. This is one of the PlushBerry Kush plants. I'm hoping they will be done soon. Does anyone Flush their plants before harvest when using Super Soil or something similar? I don't plan on reusing the soil. 

View attachment IMG_0847 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0848 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0850 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0851 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 6, 2016)

This is batch number 2 of Waikiki Queen. They've been in flower for 2 1/2 weeks. The first batch has been in flower for 7 1/2 weeks. The person who gave me the two Plushberry said they finish in 60 days. The site I got the Waikiki from say 10-12 weeks. 

View attachment IMG_0853 resized.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2016)

looking good noobi....... nice set up........


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Grower13


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 11, 2016)

Ive been checking the trichromes daily. I don't think they are cloudy yet and they are definitely not amber. Can anybody give me an aprox. time from when they start getting cloudy until they are amber. I think I read somewhere there is a 2 week window for peek harvest before they start to break down but I don't know for sure. The pics are of the same bud. One with the flash of and one without. 

View attachment IMG_0863 resized.jpg


View attachment IMG_0862 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 11, 2016)

The top of this bud is going crazy. Is it a good or bad thing? 

View attachment IMG_0864 resized.jpg


----------



## the_noobiest_noobster (May 15, 2016)

Debating on harvesting a few days early. I found out the other day the plushberry clones I received have been going for a while. That the older they are the more they are likely to hermi and sure **** I found 2 bananas on the one a few days ago. tonight I found a group of three starting to peek out. I'm gonna pull them out but I don't wanna risk missing some and have them burst and spread their love to the others.


----------

